# Tampa Fisherman



## les59paul

Hi, my name is John and I Fish fresh and Saltwater all over the state. I have a 14 ft Johnsen clone with a 10 hp Johnson tiller. love those microskiffs.


----------



## anytide

welcome John !


----------



## Gramps

Welcome John! Tampa's a great place and you've got the right boat for the job.


----------



## toocrass

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Backwater

les59paul said:


> Hi, my name is John and I Fish fresh and Saltwater all over the state. I have a 14 ft Johnsen clone with a 10 hp Johnson tiller. love those microskiffs.


Hey Jon, fished out of a Johnsen 14 with a 15 for some years and kept it as a 2nd skiff. I'm on the south side and S.E. wall of the bay if you ever have any questions about that area.

Ted


----------

